# Seal for a leaking hot water heater safety valve



## topspinken (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi, my hot water heater safety valve is leaking at the connection. Can't really be sure of the source of the leak since there is corrosion around the base of the valve. I have some questions; 1) Can the valve be replaced if its just the valve threads 2) If it isn't the valve, is there a sealant I can use to tempoparily seal the leak and 3) what can I use to safety remove the corrosion; there is some around the hot and cold pipe nipples entering the tank. Tank is a Richland 40 Gallon Short tank, probably is year 12 of operation. Thanks Ken


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

*blow off valve can be replaced*

The safety valve unscrews for replacement,The blue metal tag will tell you the specs.

That being said---Your heater is probably done,dying or dead.

The valve opened because the unit overheated-most likely full of lime-it didn't close because it to is all limed up.

Best to replace it if you have the money.--MIKE


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Excessive corrosion is often caused by improper installation. If you have copper pipes, a Dielectric union must be used at the top of the heater where the copper pipes enter the steel water heater.


----------



## CCCo. (Oct 10, 2009)

*Water Heater Replacement*

Mikes right,

12 years old, its done. Time to pony up, and replace it.

Even if you repair it, it will be short lived. Then you will have money in repairs, and replacement. 
IMO most cost effective to just replace with a more effecient model.
He's right about the overheating, even if the valve is fixed you still have other problems going on. 

Its trying to tell you, in its own way! James


*Crow Contracting Company - - - www.crowcontractingco.com - - - www.indianaremodelingcontractor.com *
*Remodeling Contractor - North Central Indiana, **Indianapolis, Noblesville, Carmel, Fishers, **Zionsville, Westfield, Lebanon, Whitestown, Brownsburg, Sheridan, Tipton (765) 279-8271*


----------



## topspinken (Oct 10, 2009)

*Thansk...Still Need a way to stop leak*

Thanks Mike, CCCo, Still need a way to stop leak while I'm shopping for heater. The seat of the blowoff valve didn't lift, I think the leak is on the 
nipple that you thread the blowoff valve onto. Is there a safe way to stop that leak? Thanks


----------



## Viper16 (Sep 22, 2009)

shut the tank off and close the water valves and let the tank cool for a couple hours. Then un-thread the relief, clean threads, apply teflon or pipe dope to threads, tighten it back on there. sound reasonable mike?


----------



## CCCo. (Oct 10, 2009)

Viper16 said:


> shut the tank off and close the water valves and let the tank cool for a couple hours. Then un-thread the relief, clean threads, apply teflon or pipe dope to threads, tighten it back on there. sound reasonable mike?


 
Sounds reasonable, but with that kind of age, its not that easy. Corrosion is the enemy. :wink:

Turn the heater off, and close the valve(s) if you have any near by, then purchase and install new water heater. :yes:


*Crow Contracting Company - - - www.crowcontractingco.com - - - www.indianaremodelingcontractor.com 
Remodeling Contractor - North Central Indiana, Indianapolis, Noblesville, Carmel, Fishers, Zionsville, Westfield, Lebanon, Whitestown, Brownsburg, Sheridan, Tipton (765) 279-8271*


----------



## Viper16 (Sep 22, 2009)

CCCo. said:


> Sounds reasonable, but with that kind of age, its not that easy. Corrosion is the enemy. :wink:
> 
> Turn the heater off, and close the valve(s) if you have any near by, then purchase and install new water heater. :yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The threads where the pressure relief valve or any intermediate nipple fits into the tank may be rusted beyond repair. You might get a temporary fix by unscrewing the leaky part, cleaning off enough of the rust to make a reasonably smooth surface, and using pipe dope.

But you might be unlucky and the threaded collar on the tank disintegrates as you unscrew the leaky part, leaving a gaping hole.


----------



## CCCo. (Oct 10, 2009)

AllanJ said:


> The threads where the pressure relief valve or any intermediate nipple fits into the tank may be rusted beyond repair. You might get a temporary fix by unscrewing the leaky part, cleaning off enough of the rust to make a reasonably smooth surface, and using pipe dope.
> 
> But you might be unlucky and the threaded collar on the tank disintegrates as you unscrew the leaky part, leaving a gaping hole.


 
The later, is more than likely what will happen.

12 years is about the normal life span, maybe more. The major variable factor is the water quality. 
Almost every water supply I have ever seen has had either lime, rust, iron, calcuim, etc... All these things hurt your heater in different ways. 
Some quicker than others, from what I've seen lime build up in the tank seems to be one of the quickest deaths.

*Crow Contracting Company - - - www.crowcontractingco.com - - - www.indianaremodelingcontractor.com *
*Remodeling Contractor - North Central Indiana, **Indianapolis, Noblesville, Carmel, Fishers, **Zionsville, Westfield, Lebanon, Whitestown, Brownsburg, Sheridan, Tipton (765) 279-8271*


----------

